# found presto jars



## madman (Mar 31, 2005)

heres a couple of presto jars i dug up, i usually find 1858s or pefect masons so these caught my eye, these were dug in the newer part of the dump, are the goodhouse keeping lids  correct for these jars? also how long was the o in the diamond owens mark used???  mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Mike,  The oldest of the Presto jars were made circa 1927-1929 by the Illinois Glass Co.  Owens became part of the picture in 1929, so your base logo should be an OI in diamond.  These jars were made up until the 1940's.  The lids were either an aluminum cap with Presto embossed across the top, or a glass insert that reads in part "to open insert knife at notch", with or without "Presto" embossed across the center.   -Tammy


----------



## madman (Apr 3, 2005)

thanks tammy for all the info!! yes i have the aluminun lids, with the glass insert . thanks mike  also thanks for the dating


----------

